# Catching the perfect brainwave



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi, I just wondered if any of you have tried meditation audio programs like Holosync or Lifeflow? It's supposed to "Heal unresolved emotional issues at the deepest level, including anxiety, depression, anger, substance-abuse, fear and many other dysfunctional feelings", amongst other things... Basically what good ol' meditation does but without having to spend a decade in a mountain cave. I think everything I've read about this technology sounds very promising, and makes perfect sense, but it's very expensive so I'm reluctant to buy it in case it turns out to be just standard meditation music like unicorns humming gently beneath a rainbow type of thing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

york said:


> Any thoughts?


'Any thoughts?' she says to a forum of people with depersonalisation. That's like asking people at a Weightwatchers meeting if they're hungry.

All joking aside, I can't say I know too much about Holosync or Lifeflow. By which I mean I've never heard of them. But it's worth a shot if there's even the tiniest possibility it might help is it not? What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> What's the worst that can happen?


You could get scammed out of a lot of money for something that is likely only slightly relieving at best and temporary at that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

I hadn't thought of that. Good point. Well played, sir.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

york said:


> Hi, I just wondered if any of you have tried meditation audio programs like Holosync or Lifeflow? It's supposed to "Heal unresolved emotional issues at the deepest level, including anxiety, depression, anger, substance-abuse, fear and many other dysfunctional feelings", amongst other things... Basically what good ol' meditation does but without having to spend a decade in a mountain cave. I think everything I've read about this technology sounds very promising, and makes perfect sense, but it's very expensive so I'm reluctant to buy it in case it turns out to be just standard meditation music like unicorns humming gently beneath a rainbow type of thing. Any thoughts?


My thoughts are do NOT buy it. There are no magical meditation tapes. Meditation is a good thing to practice - so i'm not discouraging that. But if you want some audio guidance i'm sure you can find a guidance tape at WalMart for $29.99. I looked up these products and they have all the makings of a scam. Meditation takes a long time to master - anything that promises other wise is a scam.

Your money would be better spent on learning how to do meditation the right way - and technically you can even do that for free. There are lots of different types of meditation. You can even use progressive muscle relaxation, mental imagery, or mindfulness based therapy. All of these CAN be learned on your own without a penny spent.

Just my two cents - I don't know anything about Holosync or Lifeflow but I would stay far away unless you come across a scientifc article claiming they have benefits (for the record - I searched PsycINFO database, and none came up).


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

It's supposed to alter the frequency of your brainwaves with sound, making you go from upper beta level, which is where DP happens, to lower beta, then to alpha (where you are very relaxed) and down into theta or something. This will supposedly increase the number of pathways between your right and left hemisphere over time, making your brain work better (this is the very short version)... There is scientific proof that this works, you can alter brainwaves with both light and sound if you have the right equipment. The more I read the more I'm tempted to see if this works, thing is, when you've reached the highest level, kicking any buddhist monks butt I'm sure, you'll have spent $ 2000..


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

york said:


> It's supposed to alter the frequency of your brainwaves with sound, making you go from upper beta level, which is where DP happens, to lower beta, then to alpha (where you are very relaxed) and down into theta or something. This will supposedly increase the number of pathways between your right and left hemisphere over time, making your brain work better (this is the very short version)... There is scientific proof that this works, you can alter brainwaves with both light and sound if you have the right equipment. The more I read the more I'm tempted to see if this works, thing is, when you've reached the highest level, kicking any buddhist monks butt I'm sure, you'll have spent $ 2000..


Obviously you can do as you like - but i'd be interested to see the scientific proof for my own curiosity. Do you have a link to a scientific study on any of this?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

You can look up www.centerpointe.com , there is a lot to read there...


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

york said:


> You can look up http://www.centerpointe.com , there is a lot to read there...


There is no scientifc evidence on that site. In fact, that site could be the poster child for 'scam'. It says a lot of true things - that thousands of studies have shown that meditation works, they show valid scientific evidence about brain waves and how they work. But they have absolutely no valid research that their PRODUCT works - all they have is testimonials. The fact that they quote somebody involved with 'The Secret' just screams STAY AWAY. Maybe i'm missing something on the site, but it didn't look like it.

As i've said, it is your money and anything is worth a shot of course. If you have the money and are prepared to accept that it potentially could be a waste - go for it. But my advice is to stay far away. Stick with the meditation and relaxation exercises that are proven to work!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, you might be right. The Blog's good though


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> It's supposed to alter the frequency of your brainwaves with sound, making you go from upper beta level, which is where DP happens, to lower beta, then to alpha (where you are very relaxed) and down into theta or something. This will supposedly increase the number of pathways between your right and left hemisphere over time, making your brain work better (this is the very short version)... There is scientific proof that this works, you can alter brainwaves with both light and sound if you have the right equipment. The more I read the more I'm tempted to see if this works, thing is, when you've reached the highest level, kicking any buddhist monks butt I'm sure, you'll have spent $ 2000..


If you have the means then by all means it's worth a shot, aye? :wink: You have nothing to lose but $$$ which is incomparable when it comes to your mental state and well being. Not to mention if it does help you, you may be able to help other people here on the board. If it doesn't work, at least you gave it a shot.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i dont know, i checked out some of the youtube videos of people who are going through that program holosync and i personally do not want to end up coming across like them. they all seem either like zombies or wound up. Its extremely odd. There just seems to be something "not right" to it in my opinion.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Garjon said:


> i dont know, i checked out some of the youtube videos of people who are going through that program holosync and i personally do not want to end up coming across like them. they all seem either like zombies or wound up. Its extremely odd. There just seems to be something "not right" to it in my opinion.


I'll have to check out those vids.. That does sound a bit scary... :shock:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

[quote name="Matt210"] could be the poster child for 'scam'.quote]

Gonna have to agree with Matt. Don't buy it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've ordered the free demo cd... I looked it up on youtube, and some guy was saying he'd been listening to these CD's for NINE YEARS!!! :shock: And he was on "level 2", of how many I am not sure, but this is obviously not a quick fix. In nine years time, I really hope my dp is gone anyway..!


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

york said:


> I've ordered the free demo cd... I looked it up on youtube, and some guy was saying he'd been listening to these CD's for NINE YEARS!!! :shock: And he was on "level 2", of how many I am not sure, but this is obviously not a quick fix. In nine years time, I really hope my dp is gone anyway..!


Can't go wrong with a free demo! Let us know how it goes.


----------

